# Wanted snow blower/posting suggestions



## kkapp123

I'm faily new to this forum and looking for suggestions on how (or where) to post an ad.

I'm looking for a used Snow Thrower for my MTD model 145-999. The thrower is shaft drive and is 45 inches wide. Part number 190-990-000. I believe there may be a Cub Cadet snow thrower (or blower). I don't know equavilent part numbers. 

"Any" suggestions are welcome? Keith


----------

